# baby budgie's beak



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

hi everyone

I have a baby budgie, and his beak looks a bit rougher than it did when I first got him. He has a cuttle bone in his cage, and I have seen him chew on it. I have had just over two months now, and I think he's just a few months old because he hasn't had his first molt yet. Does his beak look normal? Thank you for any help you can give.

(I can try to get a better close up photo if this one isn't clear enough)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

His beak looks perfectly find to me. Nice and healthy.  
They can look a little 'rough' just because of what their beaks are made of and the need to keep wearing them down. 
It's great he had and uses cuttle bone and if he has some toys like kabobs he can chew on, this will also help keep his beak in great condition.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Therm has given you excellent suggestions and I agree with her completely.

Your little budgie's beak looks just fine to me.

Best wishes!*


----------



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

thank you everyone for all your help. I'm just new a new bird momma, and worried about everything.


----------

